# vavorite strains



## blondlebanese (Dec 7, 2015)

what has been the best strain that you (anyone) has grown.  best meaning most potent or highest yield.  I've grown nine strains so far most potent girl scout cookies and aliens on moonshine.  highest yield was grape krush.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2015)

kind of subjective...most potent was not grown by me but NCH...chem91...highest yield ...king Louis 13th og...maybe Jack Herer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2015)

Best Strain I have ever grown was Pineapple Express.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2015)

My best yielding by far was the Blueberry Punch from next generation seeds. Not sure on the most potent. The best smelling buds I have ever grown is the Sweet Tooth from Barney's Farm.


----------

